# New episode of Cheap Creeps coming soon.



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

This week on the show, it's our Halfway to Halloween show. I'm doing it this week, because I'm giving some party ideas in my Eye-deas segment. Last week, I had an untitled segment where I gave a theory of the zombie resurgence. I call it FEARies, where I give my theory on remakes. In ReBoos, I review Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance, Carrie, by Stephen King, and Trans-Syberian Orchestra's Music of the Night, and run over upcoming movies in Thea-terror.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Show links: The Raven Contest: 
http://www.facebook.com/HalloweenCarols/posts/347130158682709. Spirit Halloween : http://www.spirithalloween.com/join-spirit/S
The Raven song part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJXFqji99N4&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upY4RCu9VsE&feature=youtube_gdata_player. New book by Lesley Bannatyne: Halloween Nation: Behind the Scenes of America's Fright Night. Featured apps: Dark City, Plants vs. Zombies, and Edgar Allan Poe's The Black Cat. DOG HEAD: http://m.facebook.com/dogheadmetal?id=193882453959068&_rdr. The Raven trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIeLylWccNo&feature=youtube_gdata_player. If I get any more links, I'll post them.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool Stuff! btw if you leave off the periods in-between urls then the links will be active within the thread like this http://www.facebook.com/HalloweenCarols/posts/347130158682709


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

My blame Iphone isn't charging somehow. i'll have 2 of each segment this week. 2 movies, 2 music, 2 FEARies, 2 EYEdeas, 2 haunt reviews, 2 of pretty much eveything but News From Beyond and TheaTERROR!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Show is uploading.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

cool I will check your show out


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's up.Feedback is encouraged.


----------

